# could i get some advice???



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i hunt in Tn and Ky. this year will be tn's 1st year w/ a co season. we hunt over 36 dz sillosocks, 12 dz hardcores, and 6 dz shells. i am anal when it comes to camo. i spend more time scouting than i do hunting. usually end up hunting feilds that are holding a min. of 10k birds. yet our average is about 10 a day. we work alot of birds but they just wont finish most of the time. i have been waterfowling for almost 20 years so its not the obvious mistakes but i have only been after snows for the last 3 years. i have yet to try the family group thing but i would like to know it that would do me any good or not.

can someone give me some pointers.. i am starting to think my e-caller is causing the problem but i know better.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Part of your problem might be that you are setting up 648 deeks. Thats slot of deeks great for getting there attention but might not have a place to land. Are you making a nice landing area? are they short stopping you? Lets hear some more details. Might have to turn the call down some? IDK it is kinda hard to tell unless I am there or know more about it.

Maybe move your blinds forward in the spread so you can get shots before they flare.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to snow goose hunting! :beer:

We have only been hunting them hard for 3 years and we still have not figured them out, but that is what is so addicting about it. Maybe some day we will figure it out. :wink:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Make sure you are hidden well in the field. One thing you can do is step back from your spread about 30 to 40 yards out in the kill hole and look and your blinds, if you can see them then the geese will for sure.

Try diriving your truck around in the landing zone to pack down any stubble in the field. This will make it look like the geese have been feeding in that area and have jumpep ahead of the next flock and will also give them a nice open place to land.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

alot of the birds come in high. even on weather days. they drop down using a circular pattern from strait up. they usually hang up at 80-100 yards and crircle a few more times and leave.i am almost tempted to start using buckshot. we would kill 40-50 a day


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*They are just hard to get. By the time they get to your neck of the woods, they've dodged a lot of traps set by very experienced hunters. Even the young birds are wising up. Years ago we hunted them in Texas with a very well known outfitter. We set up a thousand or more rags every morning and still ended up with only 10 to fifteen birds for all that effort.

I think and from I've seen, most of them do come in from high altitude. Gives them a lot of time to hang up there and swing back and forth and look things over. I've always had my best luck with them on really nasty, rainy, windy days.

Just follow some of the tips in here and stay with it. The worm will turn in your favor. 
Good luck with them.
Dan*_


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

possumfoot said:


> Could i get some advice???


Ok And you are ugly too. :laugh:

Sorry that was like 50MPH fast ball up the middle, and Rodney Dangerfield's one liner came to mind.

Concelament is underestimated by some guys.

As mentioned having the same spread as every Tom , Dick, and Harry does not help either.

Every try just the HC and hunting the "X" (where the geese want to be?)


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

tryed just the hc's killed 5 9 & 6 each day we were on the X... i just might be too ugly


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

in my expereience, whenever they start to work your spread and the birds start their tornado, while that is happening, there seem to be 5, 10, 15, mayber even 20 birds that are in range to begin with, but you get caught in the moment of thinking, lets see if they're all gonna do us this time and before you know it, the tornado moves on and your sitting there thinking, we should've shot at the close ones....lol im sure you all know what im talking about.....so, go ahead and take those close ones, because chances are, the rest are gonna bug out............


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

When your doing some scouting watch and see how the flocks come to the field, if you have 10,000 birds and they come in 3 flocks on your best day you'll get 25. If you have 3K and they come in flocks of 20-100 you have 27 more flocks and that many less birds looking at your spread. Glass the birds on the ground if you see alot of gray that wont hurt.

The only other suggestion I have for you is wait for the crappy days then put your effort in, let those birds sit there a little longer and wait for the weather.

Just experiment turn you e-caller down, turn it up, shut it off

Keep exprimenting some days they just come in.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I am by no means an experianced snow goose hunter, but the last thing you need (and the rest of us) is to start shooting them at 80-100 yards over a decoy spread. That is why they hang up so high! Keep after um' they will have to make a mistake sometime.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing to try is laying in your decoys wearing whites.

The past few snow goose hunts I have had better luck with this than the blinds. But I also was hunting burned stubble, soybean and chopped corn fields. All of these did not have the cover good enough for blinds, unless i could have dug in.

One other thing is try spacing out your decoys more. Cover a football field or bigger. This way it looks more open from the air. More places to land.

These are just a couple of suggestions. Keep going at them. Also most people don't produce 50+ geese every time they go out. From my experience and talking to others is 15-20 a day is a very, very successful hunt. (by bag limit.)

Good luck.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

but you get caught in the moment of thinking, lets see if they're all gonna do us this time and before you know it...

You've been done! :lol: 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## THE NATURAL (Mar 5, 2006)

I am Possum's hunting partner. Thanks for all of the advice so far. Most of waht everyone has said we have experienced. Especially the tornadoing effect......some birds we're 15 feet off the ground behind us, while the others we're hanging up at 60 yards.

I hunted Canada for many years and the snows we're the easiest birds to decoy. In West Tennessee, snow geese are incredibly hard to decoy, EVEN COMPARED TO TEXAS AND ARKANSAS.

I think we've got a smarter bird....but I may be stroking my ego too. :wink:

Our e-caller is supreme......but we only have two speakers....I think this is a problem. We have a HUGE decoy spread but the sound is coming from two PA speakers in the middle of the spread. Also the speakers are at best 20 yards apart. I'm thinking we need to add 2 more speakers and add more wire to spread the speakers out 30 yards apiece.

Thanks for all the info. I have learned a plethora of knowledge from reading here over the last two years. :beer:


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I prefer to use two speakers...Thay key in on them so place them beside you...I place them in the uper 1/3 of the decoys...You need more landing space...Make one big hole between the uper 1/3 of the deks and the lower 2/3...Stagger a few fulls into the hole...Make the hole so a few hundred birds can land in it at the same time...I like to hear the birds under 100 yards over the e-caller...If you cant turn it down a bit...Dont be afraid to try new things out of the norm...Thats what makes hunting snows so fun...Good luck...


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

for that many decoys you should probably be running a seperate ecaller in the back of the flock or run two more speakers all the way to the back, thats alot of wire when your talking 1000 decoys just get a cheap ecaller....when they are circling they go from good sound in the front to nothing in the back of the flock...i really believe it brings them in closer

good luck....practice makes perfect....ya right....lol


----------



## THE NATURAL (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a Johnny Stewart e-caller. I could use it in the back..... 

What cd's are you guys using? I think we play the snow talker cd more than anything.


----------

